# احلى المواد في الهندسة الصناعية



## المهند2006 (18 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
كلنا درسنا وتعلمنا ومرينا بأيام حلوة وأيام مرة 
ومواد حلوة ومواد ؟؟؟؟؟
بس خلينا الحين في الحلو 
ايش هي أحلى مادة درستها الحين في الهندسة الصناعية 
او في الجامعة 
ونرجو من الجميع التفاعل


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

اهلا مرة اخرى بك مهند 2006

موضوع جميل والحقيقة هناك مواد كثيرة احببتها ولكن اكثرها هي:

Methods of Engineering
Plant Layout Design 
Safety Engineering and Human Factors 
Production and Inventory Control 


لكن ماذا عنك؟؟:81:


----------



## نظامي (18 يوليو 2006)

أحلى مواد درستها كانت:
Probability modelling
Operations Research
Reliabilty


----------



## عماد الشيخي (18 يوليو 2006)

Reliabilty افضل مادة


----------



## صناعية ولكن (19 يوليو 2006)

*سلام*

بصراحة احلى مواد بالهندسة الصناعية تختلف من شخص لشخص وانا حسب رأيي
production &inventory control
opertions research
cad cam
يا ريت لو احد الاخوة عندو موضوع عن opertions reasearch يطرحو في المنتدى .


----------



## eng taha (19 يوليو 2006)

there is more than one subject until now i love it :
quality control 
production and planning conrol
:15:


----------



## reengineering (20 يوليو 2006)

TQM (Reengineering) and work study


----------



## amir eleslam (20 يوليو 2006)

Operations Research 

Management Information System 

Technical Report Writing


----------



## Dana_AM (20 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="13 70"] 
مرحبا

أنا لسه بدرس يعني ما أخدت كل المواد 
بي لهلأ أحلى مواد اخدتها هي :

الرسم الهندسي
الاحصاء الهندسي Engineering Statistics

تحياتي للجميع
[/FRAME]


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (21 يوليو 2006)

أنا لسة طالع على سنة خامسة، بس من أجمل المواد في الهندسة الصناعية:
Production and Inventory Control
Computer Integrated Manufacturing (CIM)
Enginering Economy
Computational Methods


----------



## aneis (21 يوليو 2006)

*احلى مواد*

افضل المواد التى درستها هى :
Design and Analysis of Experiments
Reliability Enineering
Human Factors Engineering
Production planning & Inventory control:15:


----------



## samehnour (22 يوليو 2006)

Operations Research
Simulation


----------



## saud.abdulaziz (22 يوليو 2006)

simulation
Visibility study


----------



## study machine (23 يوليو 2006)

أحترت أختار لكم ماده معينه
!
؟

تدرون


كل المواد حلوه! لأنه كل ماده تعتبر مكمله لغيرها


لكن عشان أجاوب على سؤالك 

أحلا المواد عندي اللي دكاترتها طيبين

ما ينتهي الترم الا وندعيلهم بكل خير 

وسلامتكم


----------



## عاشق الصناعية (26 يوليو 2006)

*رد سريع*

CNC and Quality Management and Safety Engineering 


العاااااااااااشق


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (27 يوليو 2006)

بصراحة أغلب مواد الهندسة الصناعية حلوة، و كل مادة بحر بحد ذاته . و لكن على العموم أنا أحببت المواد المتعلقة بالادارة مثل:
Production Planning & Control
Quality Control
Time & Motion Study
Human factors
Total Quality Managemet
Operation Research
Simulation
Facilities Planning​


----------



## أحمد مارفل (15 سبتمبر 2006)

أفضل ماده عندنا واللى أنا حاسس ان هنستفيد بيها بعد كده فى شغلنا هى statistics


----------



## eng_eslam (15 سبتمبر 2006)

مااحلى 
operation reaserch
statistics
total quality managemaent


----------



## eng_abulail (4 أبريل 2007)

والله بصراحة الموادالحلوة هي planning-sqc-or-
كل هاد كوم وproduction planning col jhkd

بس المصيبة مش هون
المصيبة انا اخدث هاي المواد بس ناسيها كثييييييييييييييير مع العلم انا رح اتخرج الفصل الجاي يعنيب4.5 ذاكرتي مش مويسة شو الحل برايكم بترجاااااااااااااااااكم (مشارف شو بدي اسوي بسوق الععمل)


----------



## بيت لحم (5 أبريل 2007)

*موضوع حلو*

بالنسبة الي احببت مواد 
Inventory Control& Production Planning
Safety 
واتمنى اني اخذ مساق "Layout
اتمنى من الاخت المشرفة صناعة المعمار ان تزودني بمادة عن 
layout اذا كان بالامكان 

وشكرا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 أبريل 2007)

بيت لحم قال:


> بالنسبة الي احببت مواد
> Inventory Control& Production Planning
> Safety
> واتمنى اني اخذ مساق "Layout
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا هلا أخي نحن مقصرون بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع لكن اتمنى ان نوفق بطرحه قريبا ومناقشته من كل جوانبه في المنتدى أو على الأقل توضيح ماهيته وأهدافه ومجال التطبيق

ارجو ان تحدد لي طلبك وسأجتهد بتلبيته أخي وان كنت لا تزال طالبا أنصحك بأخذ المادة

الله يوفقك


----------



## sulhi (8 أبريل 2007)

Qulity control
Methods engineering and works study
Operation research


----------

